# WTF parking brake!



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

Did a brake job last weekend. Ever since I did, my parking brake shoes are rubbing when I take corners. Driving straight I can't hear them but as soon as the car leans one side or another due to a corner, a scraping sound happens.


I have had the brakes on and off every day at least 3 times a day for the past week... I have the shoes adjusted all the way IN and they still rub.

I noticed there is nothing holding them centered, there is only that metal clip at the top. You can move the whole shoe "U" up/down/left/right. I would assume they are self centering once you apply the brake when parking, but they will still rub.

Why can't GM make them like on the Mustangs....they had an emergency brake using the calipers...none of this drum style crap.

Sorry for the long post, but I'm really annoyed. It makes the car sound like a POS and I don't know what else to do. I was going to take the shoes OFF but then read I need to unhook the half shaft, then undo a nut and then slide the axle stub off. I can't open the shoe "U" enough to clear stuff to remove.

UGH...


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i would assume that that clip that holds them in place on the very top is damaged or not tight enough. the shoes should not move at all easy. check it and try to press it in towards differential.

you can remove the shoes with a little hussle without removing the cv axle, just keep playing with it, they come out.


----------



## gto_cape (May 19, 2012)

smitty2919 said:


> Did a brake job last weekend. Ever since I did, my parking brake shoes are rubbing when I take corners. Driving straight I can't hear them but as soon as the car leans one side or another due to a corner, a scraping sound happens.
> 
> 
> I have had the brakes on and off every day at least 3 times a day for the past week... I have the shoes adjusted all the way IN and they still rub.
> ...



I guess you finally got the gto?


----------

